
Calacanis Fires People Who Have A Life - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/07/calacanis-fires-people-who-have-a-life/
======
hernan7
Reminds me of that old Philip Greenspun article on squeezing the last drop of
productivity from "your programmers"

[http://philip.greenspun.com/ancient-history/managing-
softwar...](http://philip.greenspun.com/ancient-history/managing-software-
engineers)

~~~
ojbyrne
Though it's not mentioned there, the big difference is that Greenspun was
talking about squeezing the last drop of productivity from pretty well paid
programmers. And with appropriate bumps in salary to go with that extra
productivity.

Calacanis is apparently talking about people making $35k a year, in LA.

~~~
hernan7
I stand corrected.

------
jcromartie
(After Calacanis edited his post)... As long as it's a decent wage and it's
the sort of stuff I want to be doing, I would be happy to have a workplace
like that.

OS X, dual monitors, good chairs, free lunch, no getting shoehorned into MS
Office or Exchange email, no phone system... sounds great!

------
cstejerean
Did pg "have a life" when starting viaweb? If I recall correctly he was
arguing in favor of work 10x harder for 4 years instead of working for 40
years at normal velocity.

~~~
transburgh
Being a founder is a bit different then hired (read paid, not equity) grunts.

~~~
cstejerean
Which is why nobody was arguing to fire employees that are not workaholics in
your stable and profitable company. Everyone was talking about startups where
hopefully all of your employees have a decent amount of equity.

There are stable jobs at IBM, Microsoft, 37 Signals and Fog Creek Software for
those that need work life balance.

------
utnick
pretty funny/interesting comments on this at techcrunch

------
pius
That's journalism?

